

Download Linux Voice Issue 1 – With Audio - mksaunders
http://www.linuxvoice.com/download-linux-voice-issue-1-with-audio/

======
benev
one of the mag's founder's here.

It's about a year ago that we launched the crowdfunding campaign to create
Linux Voice. I know quite a few people from Hacker News supported us. Thanks!

It's been a long year, but I'm ridiculously proud that we've made it, and
we're able to release this first issue as promised (keep checking back because
there'll be a new one every month).

Let me know if you've got any questions about the mag, or what's happened in
the last twelve months.

~~~
voltagex_
Any chance of releasing the "source" of the issue? I'd like to try an ePub
conversion.

~~~
benev
The first couple of issues were sort of hacked together in such a way that
makes conversion to HTML (for ePub) a little awkward.

We got our act together by issue 3, so for this one on, it should be possible
(and from issue 6 onwards, we already have the ePub for subscribers, so we'll
release these as well when the issue goes CC).

~~~
Hz8NSD
Please consider html as main publish format. Pdf is quite inconvenience for
screen reading.

------
asciimo
Wow. Flipping through this PDF brings back the excitement I used to have
reading the Linux mags from the late 90s/early 00s. Maybe I'll take my tablet
down to the last Barnes and Nobel and read it there for the full effect.

------
andremendes
Kudos for launching it under CC3 license, I'll surely listen.

------
rlvesco7
Awesome work! Just got a subscription.

Glad you have a digital-only subscription too!

------
philippeback
Awesome. Awesome podcasts too!

